# Acidophilus



## 17417 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey I started taking Acidophilus supplement last Friday. I have been taking it in powder form because I am not fond of swalling pills. Acidophilus is the live bateria found in yogurt. Sometimes dairy products, such as yogurt make me IBS worse so this is a good way to get the bateria without doing the dairy thing. I have been taking 1/4 teaspoon twice a day, mixing it in cold drinks or rice porridge. Has anyone else tried this? Apparently the bateria will destroy harmful bateria in your stomach.


----------



## 19821 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have been taking the pills for the last 2 months. I think it is helping but I am on a strick diet as well.


----------



## 15055 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi! I tried Acidophilus for about 3 months, and it seemed to help at first. Then I had a really bad attack and gave up on trying to swallow those huge pills. I can never really tell if something worked, or if it is related to other factors. (ie. lack of stress, diet changes, hormonal stuff, etc.) I hope it works for you, keep us informed.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I've tried the acidophilus and it gave me pains that I never had before, but I can do the yogurt with no probs.? I also tried Align the other day and got bad pains in my kidneys the next morning. I'm thinking the good guys don't like me.


----------



## 21399 (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the new Activia yogurt from Dannon? It's got a probiotic (Bifidus Regularis) that's supposed to regulate the digestive system. I tried a sample at the store today and it didn't taste bad (this from someone who can't stand the taste of yogurt). Just curious if anyone knows anything about it..... Thanks!


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I started taking the pills today that say Probiotics, Acidophilus. It says it supports the the stomach. Just wondering if anyone has had any success with it and how exactly it works?


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

the problem with the yogurts or yoghurt drinks is that they arent concentrated enough for the good bacteria to get through the stomach acids so really unless you take the tablet forms or have about 50 yoghurts a day then you really just arent getting that good bacteria...i overheard the doctor talking about it when i went, and saw another doctor on "this morning" saying the exact same thing, so im sorry to say with products like "activia" where they claim to work, they really just dont in the way the tablets would, but then not everyone takes well to them at first because of the higher levels, usually they get D


----------



## 21399 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you Sophie!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

That would explain why I get pains and D from the real thing and not from the yogurt Sophie.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

no problem







yeah im like that too, brett. i can get away with the yoghurts with not too many problems but when i tried the acidophilius the second day i had the worst D ever, i was too scared to keep having them after that. im still not going to take the yoghurt drinks and all that though because of what ive heard about them not really working, plus they are expensive so id rather just save the money.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One issue with some probiotics for some people is the "prebiotics" they put in them.FOS and other carbs that people do not digest, but can be digested by bacteria. They, in theory, feed the probiotics more than other bacteria, but I think in practice that for some people they find that before the probiotic bacteria really get going they feed the other bacteria and the gas and stuff from that can increase IBS symptoms.K.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Kathleen's right, of course. You need to be wary of FOS, or prebiotics.Also, when you begin taking any product that effects your intestines, whether its fiber or probiotics, there's going to be an adjustment period. If the probiotics are good, you're bound to have some additional gas, bloating--like w/ fiber. Then after the period of adjustment, things more often than not, improve.Also many probiotics are antibacterial in nature, so some additional diarrhea at first is a good sign. The toxins are dying and need to get out...If you do a search here, these probiotics have either helped bring people to a full remission, or improved things to live more normally, or didn't help at all. (I know for me, I didn't see much improvement until I'd taken some natural antibacterials for abt a month. (but I was going ALOT.) Then the probiotics began helping firm things up, and allowed me to eat more variety w/o painful attacks...)Digestive Advantage-IBSMetagenics Bifoviden & LactovidenB. Infantis("Align")There are others.Probiotics shouldn't be discounted. If you do the research, you'll see that diff strains do diff things, and many work through their DNA rather than "being live" once they hit the intestines....


----------



## 19794 (Jan 16, 2006)

I tried acidophilus, and it didnt work, however i only used it for a few days, and some people recommend using it for a few wks before it makes any sort of a difference.Two other that I have tried that have worked for me are Flora-Q (kind of expensive) and Digestive Advantage-IBS (much cheaper!)http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...av=&browse=&s=1I havent had an attack in awhile.


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Talissa,Just read what you said about probiotics. I've just started taking them and had D. Was thinking about stopping them but will now keep going a bit longer. Anything to have a happy tummy! Really hoping they'll help!Saz


----------



## 17417 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey AllI just wanted to say that I have now been taking acidophilus for about three weeks. I find it hard to take before every meal (powder form) so I just take about a teaspoon or a half a teaspoon in the morning (I do not have D in the morning ever so this works) I also do not notice any extra D and actually have limited D since using it. I have noticed that my stools are harder and that I dont go as often anymore. I still get attacks but maybe once a week. I believe this is a combination of the acidophilus and a modified diet (just knowing what not to eat) I wonder if anything really works of if we just believe that it will work so it does. Like the placebo effect.


----------



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

I have been taking Align and the first week was bad but it gradually improved and I was ok. The sixth week started not so good and by W it got bad. I couldn't talk with my Doctor because Friday was a holiday and started taking antibiotics and suspended Align. Managed to get a sample but only could take it to the lab 9 hours later so I don't know if it will show any bacterias. I remember reading a similar experience but I can't find it anymore here. Help Mariana


----------

